# First Hollow Vase



## JS Fog (Sep 4, 2012)

I got a new hollowing bar and gave it a try on the piece of Mesquite.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

first hollow form and you did it end grain?

you set yourself up for a challenge, didn't you?

looks good. what size is it?


----------



## ronbeaux (Mar 25, 2006)

Very nice! That is on my list


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Looks very nice, love the grain


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Very nice job! Congrats


----------



## JS Fog (Sep 4, 2012)

About 5" tall.


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

John, well done ! I know that Mary is going to enjoy this piece. Nice job with the picture, too.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Good job.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Been thinking of your vase and wondering what it would like after it drank up some minwax oil, bet it would pop!


----------



## JS Fog (Sep 4, 2012)

Still working on the finish. Just put a little oil on it, and still not sure what to use next.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Looks great!


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Very nice.


----------

